# Scrambler Vids



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Made w/ blackberry so.. sorry. lol Will take the real camera down there next time.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope you enjoy the new ride man! I bet having nothing for that little bit was near torcher.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

:woot:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ok i'm goin to be honest jon i thought that you were goin to be to big for the scrambler but i was wrong..lol... nice vid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!! It's definately smaller than the brute. But, still pretty comfortable.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Throw a seat from one of the 04'+ Scramblers on there and it gets a whole lot more comfortable.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

:bigok: Good to see you got you another ride. Put some nitrous on it and you can skim the pits and rocks this fall.LOL

Just a heads up we had a guy come ride with us in the creek on a scrambler last year. He was in some shallow water and got water in the belt housing. So i started looking for the problems and found it. He had a crack on the bottom back side of the belt housing. The plastic belt cover is VERY thin on the things so keep an eye on it.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Good to see your out riding again.:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you had fun. It may be small, but it sure looks spunky. Glad to see you were wearing a helmet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Looks like you had fun. It may be small, but it sure looks spunky. Glad to see you were wearing a helmet


That was just for you.





Metal Man said:


> Just a heads up we had a guy come ride with us in the creek on a scrambler last year. He was in some shallow water and got water in the belt housing. So i started looking for the problems and found it. He had a crack on the bottom back side of the belt housing. The plastic belt cover is VERY thin on the things so keep an eye on it.



Yeah I took the rear plastics off this weekend to check things out, see about how hard its gonna be to snorkel.. gonna be tough on the airbox, and probably the pvt intake too... I noticed there's no drain on it either so I'm gonna put one in. Gonna be a lot of work but, I'll get it done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That one comes in 720P HD


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Where'd the Helmet Go?

I'm ready ta see that thing Center punched an' Goin DEEP:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah....where'd the helmet go? You know I check everything out right? :rant:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Forgot to take it that day.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i want to see this thing when it is complete or atleast with snorks, tire/wheels


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> i want to see this thing when it is complete or atleast with snorks, tire/wheels


Me Too:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gee's ya'll give a brother some time.... money don't grow on tree's. some of us have BILLS and have to scrap and save to buy stuff. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i hear ya on that. im broke as heck right now. thank goodness i am done with this brute now all i have left is repair bills


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> gee's ya'll give a brother some time.... money don't grow on tree's. some of us have BILLS and have to scrap and save to buy stuff. :bigok:


LOL, I hear ya,....

I know the feelin', Im so behind, if I broke a belt, I'd be down for 2 months:nutkick:


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to see you got yourself another ride.:rockn::rockn:


----------

